# Digging myself a hole Samsumg Plasma HP-T5054 Please help!



## brettric (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, new to the board, but hopefully someone can help with my situation. Here are the details:

Samsung 50" Plasme HP-T5054
1 - A couple months ago, loud (loud) pop, no picture but sound OK.
2 - Tested Vs, Va on SMPS, thought no good, ordered new SMPS. Fuses are OK.
3 - Replaced SMPS, still tested no good, however I discovered I was using a bad tester. Tested both new and old SMPS boards with working DMM, everything OK on both boards. Re-installed original SMPS board.
4 - After re-installation, while re-connecting cable CN810 (from SMPS to Y-Main), a couple sparks were generated (did not let it sit long enough to discharge cap I guess).
5 - Turned TV on with all cables installed (back cover off). After 20 seconds saw a puff smoke come from behind TV (was standing in front cycling through inputs looking for picture when it happened). Immediately removed power.
6 - Scratched my head, re-connected power, turned TV back on, after about 20 seconds, chip on Y Buffer (Upper) lit up and fried. Removed power.
7 - Read that one way to tell if it was bad buffer board or main board was to remove the suspect one and see if you get half picture. Removed Y Buffer (Upper), left lower Buffer Board connected and turned tv back on.
8 - With Y Buffer (Upper) removed, still no picture and now no sound (do not know when the sound quit working, I did set up dvd through video in to try to detect picture/sound during this step though). 
9 - After about 1 minute with tv on during step 8, Y-Main Capacitor C5708 blew, filled the garage with smoke. Of note, while cycling through tv inputs, I could hear high frequency noise coming from the back of the TV, but not sure if it was the SMPS, Y Main, or what.


So, I have fried chip on Upper Y Buffer (second chip from top, writing this from work, can not remember chip number) and a fried Capacitor on Y-Main. Do not know the status on Lower Y Buffer board...

Does anyone have any ideas? Could the sparks that were generated when I re-connected the cable have done some damage? Could the Cap on the Y-main have been the problem all along, and if so, why did the buffer chip fry? What is going on! LOL.

Any help you could give would be greatly appreciated, I really don't know what could have caused these two (apparently isolated) issues.

Thank you in advance,
Brett


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi brett



Generating any type of spark on a mother board will fry components, the problem now is identifying the circuit that caused the short and how far the burn out traveled. Performing tests on everything by eye without using a diagram will be extremely difficult because you don't know what the circuit under test does. Probing input/outputs with a multimeter won't be enough, because you will have to trace signals with an oscilloscope that go to and from the main surface mount IC's. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but unless you have experience replacing 50-60 pin surface mount IC's, your only solution is to replace the mother board or get another set.


----------

